# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  هجر اللغة العربية

## إبتسام السهم

لقد خص الله اللغة العربية بالفصاحة والبيان اللذين يعدان من مميزاتها وعوامل نموها والحمد لله الذي أنزل القرآن بلسان عربي مبين وجعله قرآناً عربياً غير ذي عوج ليكون للعالمين نذيراً والصلاة والسلام على النبي العربي الذي بفضله ورسالته جعل اللغة العربية لغة عالمية واسعة الانتشار. 
وقد اختارها الله لكتابه الكريم وأداة لتبليغ تعاليمه السامية وهذا تكريم لهذه اللغة ولمن ينطق بها ويعتز بها.. وقد واكبت هذه اللغة نهضة الحضارة الإسلامية فكانت خير أداة لها.. ولقد حَزَّ في النفس هجر اللغة العربية واستخدام الإنجليزية في منتدى جدة كلغة رئيسية في المنتدى. 
وإن إدراج اللغة العربية كلغة رسمية في كثير من المحافل الدولية اليوم تعتبر خطوة هامة لخطوات أخرى.. كما أن انتشار اللغة العربية وتعليمها لغير العرب ذلك لأن اللغة العربية شأن أية لغة حية أخرى تشكل الوعاء الثقافي في آفاقه الواسعة وانتشار اللغة العربية يعني إشاعة القيم والمثل العربية الإسلامية بين شعوب العالم، يعكس أصالة الحضارة العربية الإسلامية وإبراز القيمة المثلى التي تنعم بها اللغة العربية وما لها من قدرة على الابتكار والعطاء والخلق والاستيعاب إلى جانب رقة اللفظ ودقة المعنى. 
إن اللغة العربية يحتاجها المسلمون في كل مكان لفهم دينهم وتتجدد الرغبة إليها والاهتمام بها مع رغبة النفوس وتطلعها إلى الإسلام والدخول فيه إذ هي الوسيلة الفعالة والمصدر القوي لفهم رسالة الإسلام ومعرفة القرآن الكريم وفهم معانيه.. ولقد زادت الرغبة في السنوات الأخيرة في تعلم اللغة العربية الإسلامية والاستفادة من المصادر التراثية المختلفة.. وهذا الحرص والاهتمام والإقبال مهما كانت دوافعه فهو عنوان على فضل اللغة العربية ودليل على أهميتها في شتى الأوساط المختلفة لما تمتاز به من ثروة لغوية هائلة وإيجاز لغوي وما تتمتع به من خصائص وما تشتمل عليه معطيات.. ولقد كان للعرب وللغتهم فضل كبير على كثير من الأمم عندما انتشر الإسلام في تلك الديار فتخلى الكثيرون عن لغاتهم عن قناعة وطواعية وأقبلوا على اللغة العربية يتعلمونها لأنها لغة القرآن الكريم والدين الإسلامي الذي دخلوه واستوعبوه وارتفع الكثيرون به وبرزوا في ميدان اللغة العربية وعلومها وآدابها وفقهها وبلاغتها وانصهروا في بوتقة الإسلام وتركوا لنا رصيداً ضخماً من المصطلحات العلمية بكل علم من هذه العلوم. 
لقد أصبحت اللغة العربية اليوم محل اهتمام دولي وصارت العربية محل الدراسة حيث امتلأت مراكز علمية بطلاب يريدون تعلمها وهناك كتب كثيرة وبحوث متعددة ومؤسسات في أوروبا وأمريكا تسعى لتطوير أدوات التعامل مع اللغة العربية كالترجمة الألكترونية وغيرها من بحوث التقنية الخاصة باللغة العربية؛ لقد كان من الأولى عند اعتماد فعاليات المنتدى الاقتصادي في جدة اعتماد اللغة العربية كلغة رئيسية في جميع التداولات في حين تتوفر فرصة الاستفادة باللغات الأخرى من خلال الأجهزة الألكترونية المختلفة حيث إن هجر اللغة العربية في عقر دارها عقوق لها وانقطاع عن الأرث الحضاري والتاريخي. 
</SPAN> 
لسان اللغة العربية يقول</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>:
</SPAN>** أرى لرجال</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>الغرب عـزاً ومنعةً ** </SPAN></STRONG>وكم عـزَّ أقوامٌ بعـز لغـات</SPAN> </STRONG>
</SPAN>** أنا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامنٌ ** </SPAN></STRONG>فهل سألوا الغواص عن</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>صدفاتي</SPAN> </STRONG></SPAN>

----------


## شاعر الرافدين

سلمت الانامل عزيزي على هذا الموضوع القيم والشيق
فبارك الله جهودك وتألقك عزيزي
تحياتي وودي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور جميعا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

موضوع رائع 
سلمت يمنااك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروور جميعا

----------


## كبرياء

*يعطيكـ ألف عـــــــــــــــاافيهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ــــــــــــيااتووو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــااء*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروووركم  :amuse:

----------

